# Website Creation Help



## Beat Busta (Aug 8, 2006)

Hello Everyone.
I was wondering if anyone could make me a website free of charge.
I am a beatboxer and need a webpage.
Nothing to good and can be flash or html and you will be mentioned for your work on the site.
Thank you and please get back to me if you can.


----------



## grizzly_uk (Jul 28, 2006)

This is a bit unorthadox but I suppose if you don't ask, you don't get. You might be lucky enough to find a charitable member so provide as much details of your requirements as possible so that anyone who considers helping you knows what he/she is getting themselves into.

Also, do you have a domain and webhosting already. If not do you require them?


----------



## Beat Busta (Aug 8, 2006)

Yes I already have a host. So please anyone if you would do this for me it would be great. And as I said, its nothing that has to be special. Thank you


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

Like Griz said, if you post what you're looking for, someone might be inclined to help. Describe the following: the feel you would like; colors; grapics; content; what pages you want created (ie. about, contact, sounds)


----------



## neomatrix (Aug 6, 2006)

If you would post the info that gamerman0203 said, I could possibly build you a simple asp site with sql database.


----------



## Wonderboy_001 (Aug 22, 2006)

I might do it for you. I'm making alot of website at the moment using XHTML and CSS. So if you want i could make you one. Just say what colours you would like. What you would like the banner to say etc.... You could be my first client


----------

